# Orange Beach Gigging?



## Bama802 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi guys, Im currently in the army and will be ETSing back to OB in 60 days. Was wondering if any of you could enlighten me on the gigging action around there. Family moved from Daulphin Island to there while i was overseas so i am clueless. Thanks in advanced.:thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its been spotty at best this year. Lots of good places to gig around OBA though. You can fish in sand or mud, clear or nasty water from the same boat ramp.


----------



## Bama802 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I just ordered some CREE LEDs to make some walking lights and purchased 10 of the 46 LED panels to make a rig for my john boat. Any advice or pics on how to run the boat setup?


----------

